# Problem with Spybot S&D



## harrup (Apr 12, 2005)

A couple of days ago I downloaded Spybot S & D. I updated it and everything was dandy.

However, after the first glorious time when everything was working fine, now it refuses to update. When I click on "dowload update" I always get this info:

Error retrieving update file!
Socket Error # 10061
Connection refused.

Erm....any ideas what causes this? I also just installed Service Pack 2. Is there a conflict perhaps.

How can this be fixed?

Thanks


----------



## harrup (Apr 12, 2005)

*Correction to previous message*

The warning message occurs when I ask Spybot to " Search for Updates" Not to "Dowload updates". It never gets to the second one.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried doing a manual update from http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/ ?
It's the 2nd 'Download here' button.

Also, check your firewall settings, it might be blocked.


----------



## harrup (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: updating S & D*

Yes, I have and it worked great.

Now even the integrated update function works. Go figure.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You may want to uninstall and re-install.

Also make sure you use Spybot version 1.3 not 1.4. You will find sites that list v1.3.

I can never get the See-Cure sites to work, always have check sum errors. Use Safer Networking.

Usually you have something blocking the program from finding the update servers if you get error messages, like firewall configuration that was mentioned.

JamesO


----------



## harrup (Apr 12, 2005)

*Spybot version 1.3 vs 1.4*

Thanks, JamesO.. I'll downgrade it to the previous version and see whether this makes a difference.


----------

